# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Now a Nude Video of Top Actress!

## Payal

Close on the heels of a pornographic video clip involving two school students, a two-and-a-half-minute video clip of Tamil and Telugu film actress Trisha Krishnan taking a shower in the nude is reportedly doing the rounds on the Internet.

The actress has lodged a complained with the Chennai and also with Hyderabad police that e-mails with attachments of video clips allegedly showing her taking off her clothes and having a bath are criss-crossing the Internet.

Trisha, who has also acted in a number of Tamil films but is famous for her role in the hit Telugu movie Varsham, said she had heard of the morphed version in Chennai. I was shocked to see one such clipping at a friends house, she said. It appeared like a key-hole artists operation enhanced digitally.

The clip was allegedly available on a website but was withdrawn after the furore, a police source said.

Asked if she suspected anyone, she said: This is a scene from a bathroom. Everyone has to take a bath every day. With my shooting scheduled all over the country, I really do not recognise where it might have happened.

In her complaint to Hyderabad police, Trisha had, however, said the clip closely resembled her but was not her. She made the same point when she spoke to reporters. It might resemble me, but it is not me. I have filed police complaints to ensure that such heinous and mentally sick acts are firmly contained, she said.

"Cyber crimes are increasing. The video is so sick. Since we are celebrities, such elements always try to target us," she claimed.

Chennai police are looking into the complaint of the actress. Posting obscene mails and pictures on the web is an offence under the Cyber Crime Act.

In a much publicized school episode in Delhi, two students filmed their sexual act through a camera phone and transmitted it by via MMS.

This has led to the arrest of three people, including the boy, an IIT student who was allegedly selling the MMS clip and the auction portal baazee.com CEO on which the clip was being sold on the Internet.

----------


## snaz

The many vices of the internet...
spreads faster than gossip..

Though I dunno who this actress is...

----------


## Payal

I agree, but why do south indian actresses find themselves in such scandals ?

----------


## taimur

the internet companies should do something like this that all the porn sites , nude sites should be non-accessible to internet users.

----------


## Payal

good thought taimur, but internet isn't one man's property, the bad guys are everywhere, we should ourselves try to avoid such site's or places as they spread nothing but flith.

----------


## kumarskb

> Close on the heels of a pornographic video clip involving two school students, a two-and-a-half-minute video clip of Tamil and Telugu film actress Trisha Krishnan taking a shower in the nude is reportedly doing the rounds on the Internet.
> 
> The actress has lodged a complained with the Chennai and also with Hyderabad police that e-mails with attachments of video clips allegedly showing her taking off her clothes and having a bath are criss-crossing the Internet.
> 
> Trisha, who has also acted in a number of Tamil films but is famous for her role in the hit Telugu movie Varsham, said she had heard of the morphed version in Chennai. I was shocked to see one such clipping at a friends house, she said. It appeared like a key-hole artists operation enhanced digitally.
> 
> The clip was allegedly available on a website but was withdrawn after the furore, a police source said.
> 
> Asked if she suspected anyone, she said: This is a scene from a bathroom. Everyone has to take a bath every day. With my shooting scheduled all over the country, I really do not recognise where it might have happened.
> ...

----------


## me_30123

WHATS GOING ON  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BeautyKiller

if there is some CYBER Patrol ?

----------


## BeautyKiller

if there is some CYBER Patrol ?

----------


## Steamer

HOW 2 DOWNLOAD

----------


## Steamer

how 2 download this video

----------


## mustaa

how to download this video man..

----------


## fazza786

Errm were can i get the videooooooooooo

----------


## gopu

hi friends plz send me my dream girl trishas nud vedio clippings

----------


## Evian

Geeeeeeeeeezz!! Get over it guys!! Enuffff!!

----------


## shabaz

gr8

----------


## heenu

cool

----------


## ronilhaq

Awesome!!

----------


## Galab Jamun

hahah "where can i download video?", "email me tehs v1de0 at i_want_alot_of_spam!@hotmail.blah"

u see this so much on desi sites, especialy those that let u post without a login... just post a pic and some guys reply to the pic as if it were alive "hello pic can u please marry me? u r g00d actross ya"  :Big Grin:  not to be mean, but ive been wanting to make some fun of that for a long time. :P

----------


## nikky_uv

From where can we download this video dude?????

----------


## nikky_uv

whr's the video?

----------


## nikky_uv

how can i upload any video file here

----------


## _Adonis_

> I agree, but why do south indian actresses find themselves in such scandals ?


I agree actually about the Tamil/South Indian actresses ... Kamasutra was a big proof that they are ****** ***** (blah whateva), plus KS wasnt even by south actresses.

----------


## Evian

Argggggggggggggggghh

----------


## coolguyskumar

I agree, but why

----------


## desijohn

where is the linik?

----------


## stavishnu

thx

----------


## INFATUATED

Yaar shut the hell up.

----------


## Evian

??

----------


## bobz

post it now..

----------


## sujatag

*Please stop Spamming here ,Mod*

----------


## sam83

ya

----------


## coolguyskumar

but this is true that all wanna fame thats make them to do this alll who the hell know about south indian actress they also wanna entry in bollywood that all they can do

----------


## happyprince

*Please stop spamming here MOD*

----------


## popi01

*Please stop Spamming here thanx MOD*

----------


## Endurer

Oh Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

OMG!!

----------


## thegreat920

how do i get the video

----------


## imran_2075

agree, but why do south indian actresses find themselves in such scandals ?

----------


## vishwas1980

link pls

----------


## kant101

:Embarrassment:   yeah kya hua? porno should be stopped!

----------


## alyonka

why do they do such things that land them in hot soup

----------


## Shanths

By the way who is this Trisha- What ever it is she should have some privacy- People should not peep into her bathroom- Let her have bath in peace

----------


## thenightslasher

That actress is Trisha from Tamil movie industry...That video is a fake...everyone knows that by now... :td:

----------


## ftvfatboy

hey 
the video sponsor such a fellow u have created a bad reputation for the actress
 :td:

----------


## reachpratap

Yes This not Good for the top actress , morphing is not good as we spoil the there rep

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hmmm

----------


## i_imate

she is all

----------


## babubaba

can i see this video

----------


## samihapretty

How to download this video

----------


## samihapretty

How to download this video

----------


## manojbhasi

thank how to get that viedo

----------


## manojbhasi

thanks

----------


## sanjay

thanks

----------


## sanjay

thanks

----------


## meno

*qya zamanna*

Development of technology leading to all these Tamasha

----------


## Endurer

You are absolutely right :ye;

:welcome;

----------


## mytonse

Endurer!!

I didnt know we had some ....People here too!!

Was the mod sleeping all this posttime!!!

Somebody there..this topic is a newscast not a request window!!

Knock it off fellows!!

----------


## crazy_4614

its  really sad  that such things  happen..girls should really  take care

----------


## snaz

GOSH !
There's 33 thousand odd viewings of this post !

SEX sells !

----------


## Endurer

lol true  :Big Grin:

----------


## mytonse

HEHE..Snaz Keeps a record..

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

OMG jisko dekho isi topic per a jaata hai ..its one of the most viewed topic..kinda sounds weird..
meray dosto idher koi video shideo nahi hai bhai..jayoo apna apna kaam keroo yaar :P

----------


## mohdabid

kya baat bola mama

----------


## ashrit

th

----------


## Endurer

crossing the 43000 post views mark  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Well mujh ko koi batyega is it obeying all rules of Dt 
What is the purpose of this topic
and every one here just wants to know from where to take the video
Now if somebody read that he/she will definetely tries to take this video or search for this video
Y r u advertising for that :$
There are more members to ask where to get that other than those to comment on that

----------


## Endurer

Nay its not being advertised. The originator of this topic wanted a discussion on this outrage of SI actresses, though, it laters turned out to be something ....... well ... something else. 

This topic IS NOT playing or providing a link to that video, it's just that some people thought there might be a link or smthn :bg:

To those people; get some life, it's not a porn site.

----------


## Omar

I am not blaming the orginator of the topic as she on ly wants to share a news but u see this news is now become the most viewed post y only cuz they want to see that 
ya u know me know and other Dt members know that this is not a porn site but
think if a guest or a new member just Visit that and see whats the most viewed topic at this community is he/she will definetly thinks abt the negative points of the topic "Shaihd Karena Video" nad " Anude Video of top Actress" 
Now is it OK that these two very faboulous topics represents ur community  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

There is nothing wrong with both of these topics, it's the follow up thats bad. :s

No one will jump to a conclusion after reading the titles only, our demographics are mature enough bro.

----------


## Omar

Ok i just want to ware u of that agye as u wish  :Smile:

----------


## sexy_me

hup is there any link 4 video to download

----------


## Namit

not real

----------


## ashish_adm_1

u got any lnks!!!

----------


## kamalkm

:Embarrassment:   :blee;  :blush:  :hug1:  :duno;  :up;

----------


## Dil Diya Aur Kya Mila

Got some horneeeeyyyy people here jeez....
lol

----------


## kalu

how 2 download this video

----------


## babbyxXx

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ArmaaN

lol what a topic

----------


## gulab

verry sexy

----------


## vwnod_vallava

*thanx*

thank u so much

----------


## aytas

Who is she?

----------


## mustansarraza

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodddddddddddd comentss

----------


## jilpans

this is crazy

----------


## rajislucky

is there  a download link provided?

----------


## idesishare

thnxs... join www.idesishare.com

----------


## m shahid m

where i can download this video

----------


## rojoloco47

hmm strange news man

----------


## chandru14441

hey yar this is old any new?

----------


## chandru14441

hello sir i dont saw download link

----------


## chandru14441

hello sir how can i download this video?

----------


## @@@_@@@

hummmm i dont

----------


## raghav4u

link pls...

----------


## P.Rajesh

Hai how r u my friend's?

----------


## tinlatt

how to download

----------


## tinlatt

yesssssssssssssssss

----------


## tinlatt

how about the tresadddd

----------


## GULIG420

Get over it guys

----------


## aabhee

kon hai wooooooo

----------


## aabhee

*hmmmmmmmmm*

IS IT REaL ???

----------


## Anxious Soul

*Its only waste of time.... huhh* :mad8;

----------


## demon_h

haha I think the video is really of her taking bath..HeHe...

----------


## tashirao

> Close on the heels of a pornographic video clip involving two school students, a two-and-a-half-minute video clip of Tamil and Telugu film actress Trisha Krishnan taking a shower in the nude is reportedly doing the rounds on the Internet.
> 
> The actress has lodged a complained with the Chennai and also with Hyderabad police that e-mails with attachments of video clips allegedly showing her taking off her clothes and having a bath are criss-crossing the Internet.
> 
> Trisha, who has also acted in a number of Tamil films but is famous for her role in the hit Telugu movie Varsham, said she had heard of the morphed version in Chennai. I was shocked to see one such clipping at a friends house, she said. It appeared like a key-hole artists operation enhanced digitally.
> 
> The clip was allegedly available on a website but was withdrawn after the furore, a police source said.
> 
> Asked if she suspected anyone, she said: This is a scene from a bathroom. Everyone has to take a bath every day. With my shooting scheduled all over the country, I really do not recognise where it might have happened.
> ...




So Wat.....

----------


## mayooran924

show me the link

----------


## opentalk2606

Come on guys this can not be real "Trisha nude"...........................she never will do this. Any way give  the download link.

----------


## shahidaziz48

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

----------


## koolest

tym barbaad

----------


## ajaysar

where can i download this one

----------


## ajaysar

how to download this one

----------

